# Gennady Golovkin vs. Matthew Macklin RBR



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I believe the broadcast starts in half an hour


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Nelson vs Cuello is the first broadcast fight ??


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Nvm, it's in another hour



Vic said:


> Nelson vs Cuello is the first broadcast fight ??


Yes


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cool. Cuello has a pretty good chance.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

HBO with pretty bland telecasts in the coming weeks
(Including tonight's fights on paper)


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Sky showing highlights of the Macklin-Moore fight. What a tear up this was. Macklins improved tenfold since then


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

@ Everyone who has German TV:

You can watch it on DMAX at 3:45 a.m


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Minutes out


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Macklin is fly for a white guy


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

"He's a lot more knowledgeable than he looks."

:rofl


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

ggg ko9


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Cool. Cuello has a pretty good chance.


Willie Nelson gives him a reasons to quit, yeah


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Willie Nelson gives him a reasons to quit, yeah


Lol Cuello quitting ? Never watched Cuello, huh ?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Signing in to say present.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Lol Cuello quitting ? Never watched Cuello, huh ?


Willie Nelson songs


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Sky showing highlights of the Macklin-Moore fight. What a tear up this was. Macklins improved tenfold since then


Yeh saw the replay on Sky. Never seen that before but what a fight!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

war macklin!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Good interview with Macklin on Sky that. Very knowledgeable about the game


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hook! said:


> war macklin!


:hey



Post Box said:


> Good interview with Macklin on Sky that. Very knowledgeable about the game


:hey


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

What time EST


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> What time EST


The undercard starts in 15 minutes:

Willie Nelson vs Cuelo. Whooo boy !


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking forward to this. I reckon GGG blasts him out but I would love to see Macklin pull if off.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Macklin gets stopped within 8 rds


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cuello TKO7 
GGG TKO9


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

when the hell does the main event start?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck yeah Paulie!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I really don't see how this fight disappoints. Even an early night will be exciting.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sup yall.....GGG bout to get tested. Hes overrated. Hope its a good fight though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man.....theres something about boxing about HBO...even though showtimes been having the better fights.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Man.....theres something about boxing about HBO...even though showtimes been having the better fights.


HBO is top class, on the losing end now


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG isn't getting tested, shit is going to be a massacre.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Good ole jack loew, double the damn jab


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Cuello about to fight Azumah Nelson's brother Willie


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Man.....theres something about boxing about HBO...even though showtimes been having the better fights.


I know what you mean. I am however sick of the biased commentary and mismatches they make. Showtime while it does not have that IT. They make great matches which keep us guessing on the winner.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> HBO is top class, on the losing end now


Yup...exactly. How it goes though.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Man.....theres something about boxing about HBO...even though showtimes been having the better fights.












This is why HBO still feels like a bigger deal and more important even though Showtime has had better cards recently.

That, and HBO has more viewers because more people will pay for HBO than they will pay to have Showtime as a channel.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Nelson being groomed to be the next P.Willy????
(HBO will pump this kid should he win tonight)


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Nelson's firepower is impressive.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Danm! Ward on the call...
Where is Jones Jr.??


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Nelson being groomed to be the next P.Willy????
> (HBO will pump this kid should he win tonight)


As they should.

I'm really hyped on Nelson.

- but WTF doesn't he fight from outside?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Nice lft hook to the body from Nelson. Cuevos bangs the body hard with left and right hoooks. Hard counter left hook from Nelson. Buevos is pressing. Hrd left to the body of Cuevos. Hard left hook right hand from Nelson. hard left to body again from Nelson. Hard left from Cuevos and he is presssing. Hard right and left hook wobbles cuevos. Hard straight right from Nelson. Hardd right to the body and nice left uppercut from Nelson. Hard jab striaght through the guard of cuvos.. Double left right fom Nelson. Nice riht from Cuevos. Hard right and left from Nelson. Hard left to body from Nelson. Hard jab right from Nelson. Double jab from Nelson. Hard double left from Cuevos. Hard right from Cuevos. Jab right from Cuevos. Hard jab right from Nelson.
10 - 9 Nelson


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Man, Cuello is fucking shit.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> As they should.
> 
> I'm really hyped on Nelson.
> 
> - but WTF doesn't he fight from outside?


A Jack Lowe production.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I know what you mean. I am however sick of the biased commentary and mismatches they make. Showtime while it does not have that IT. They make great matches which keep us guessing on the winner.


You nailed it...wish they could send kellerman and the production team from hbo to showtime and id be happy. Its all about the fights at the end of the day though.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

10-9 Nelson.

He's dominating so far but man, Nelson is leaving his chin for the taking when he goes to the body with both hands... They don't look to be in the same weight class.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Nelson isn't doubling the jab


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Double left hand from Nelson. Stiff jab from Nelson. Nice left hook from Nelson. Hard left to the body. Striaght right double left from Nelson. Hard left hook to body of Nelson. Stiff double jab. Hard jab right from Nelson. They trade jabs. Hard left uppercut from Cuevos. Missed right from Cuevos. Hard right to the body from Nelson while Cuevos lands a overhand right.. Missed left from Cuevos. Stiff jab from Nelson. Missed left and right from Cuevos. Missed right from Nelson. Hard left to body of Nelson. Jab right and hard right to body of Cuevso. Hard left to body of Nelson. hard right to body of Cuevos. Cuevos lands hard right uppercut. They trade jabs. Stiff jab from Nelslson. Missed right from Nelson hard left and right hooks to the body from cuevos.
10 - 9 Cuello (sorry for misspelling)
19 - 19 even


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Nelson, like Pavlik, seems to have no 'feint game.' He'd be well advised to use some feinting to create some openings.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nelson reminds me of Mike Jones


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

jack lowe, whoa


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got the feeling Nelson will punch himself out and get stopped


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Tuning in.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Nelson eats a left to the body. Nice left from cuello. Hard left and right to body from cuello. Nelson had to jabbing. Hard left to body of cuello. Nelson jabbing, hard right to body of cuello. Hard right to body of Nelson, right through guard of nelson. Hard right to body of cuello.. Thetrade jabs on their guard. . Nelson jabbing now. Hard left from the inside from cuello. Hard let hook to body of Nelson Hard right and left from cuello sends Nelson to the ropes. Hard counter left from cuello. Hard right from Nelson. hard right to the body. Hardleft and right to the body and Nelson is hurt. Hard left to body of Nelson. Nelson eats a overhand rigth and hard lefts to the body and head. Hard right to body of cuello. Hard left hook and big right hurts Nelson. Hard left hook buzzes Nelson again.
10 - 9 Cuello
29 - 28 Cuello


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This is a poor man's Milton McCrory-Colin Jones


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

29-28 Cuello


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Nelson was getting beat up in the third


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nelson's gas tank stinks. He's making too much noise when throwing punches like he's struggling with his breathing.

He sounds like Batman when he got whipped by Bane in the first fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nelson fights stupidly. He should have that jab going and keeping range and sitting him up when he comes in with power shots. Too much throwing and now sitting shit up.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Nelson fights a stuipid fight. Doesnt fight from the outside. And throws EVERY Punch with power. Stuipid.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

It's gonna be a long night for Nelson. If he wins, it will be ugly. Cuello is fighting intelligently. 29-28 Nelson.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Is Jack Loew telling Nelson to "Double the fuckin jab"?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Also very wide at times. These wide punches lose a lot of power.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

38-38 Even


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Now thats better.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Cuello jabbing and pushing Nelson back. Double jab from Nelson. Left hook on a rach cuello. Another left on a reachig cuello. Nelson jabbing and lands a hard right to obdy off one jab.. Hard left hook from Nelson again. Nelson flurries and land a nice left upstairs.. Nice overnand right another right from Cuello. Nelson smothers cuello on the ropes. Nelson fighting at range and Cuello lands a nice right to the body. Nelson back on the bike moving. Nelson jabbing and moving. Nice counter right but Cuello lands a nice slapping right on the inside. They trade jabs.. Nelson jabbing and circling. Nice right hand off the jab and a left hook from Nelson. Nice right from Nelson. Hard overhand right from Cuello. Nelson lands a jab and that is fight.

10 -9 Nelson
38 - 38


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Lowe still about dat double jab


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good adjustment by Nelson.

If he fights like this, he wins a decision by sticking and moving and using his size.

If he fights stupidly like before and throws nothing but power shots and stays stationary, he gets stopped.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

R5- 10-9 Cuello.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Nice left hook from Nelson early. Nice right from Cuello coming in. hard right to body of Nelson early. Hard right again from Cuello. Nice left otto body of Nelson. Hard left to body of Cuello and Nelson starts moving and circling again.. Hard left upppercut on the ropes from Cuello.. Nelson jabbbing and lands a nice right to the body of cuello. Hooking jab and cupping from Nelson and he is warnene.d. Cuello flurries on the inside and Nelson ties him up. Double left from Cuello. Nelson jabs. Hard right to body of Cuello. Jab right from Nelson. Hard right to body of Nelson. Hard 5 punch flurry and side step from Nelson. Hard right to body of Cuello. They trade jabs. Cuello lands a nice jab and right to body. Nice left from Nelson on the inside. Hard overhand right from Cuello Cuello flurries and lands nothign of substance.

10 - 9 Nelson
48 - 47 Nelson


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

48-47 Cuello


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

49-46 Nelson. He's been doing better the last 2 rounds.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG got a tan


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> 48-47 Cuello


No, just no.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Christ sakes, Nelson finally doubled the jab


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

57-57 even


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Christ sakes, Nelson finally doubled the jab


only took 5 rounds of Lowe demanding him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

They meet in the middle Nelson misses a left and pushes Cuello down. Nlson jabs misses a right and Cullo misse a right. Cuello lands some nice left and right hooks and a left upstairs. Nelson circles out lands a nice left to the body.. Nelson jabbing and moving. They trade jabs. Nelson tries to counter off the ropes. Nelson jabbing up and down now. Lead right from Nlelson blocked. Hard let hook from Cuello during a flurry.. They are back to trading jabs with each other. Nelson throws ait is blocked Cuello tries to work and Neson ties up. They trade l left hooks.. Triple jab from Nelson. Nice left to body of Cuello. Double jab from Nelson. Hard counter right from Nelson off a cuello flurry. Double jab missed right from Nelson. Nice right from Cuello but he misses a left off of it and Nelson rolled the right.
10 - 9 Nelson
58 - 56 Nelson


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Edit : 59-55


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is Nelson just going in a shell on the ropes?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nelson is one shot away from being stopped


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7
Cuello out pressing lands nice left to body of Nelson. Double jab from Cuello. Left uppercut from Nelson off the ropes. hard left from Cuello, double left from Cuello hard left to the body of Cuello. Nicelson lands hard left, Cuello comes back with hard right hand.. Hard right andnd left and right from Cuello has nelson legs cone. Hard right and left hooks from Cuello. Cuello landing right and lefts to the body now. Nelson leaning on the ropes covered up. Hard overhand right and left hand from Cuello. Double right from Nelson to fight off the ropes. Hard left to body of Nelson. hard left to body of cUrllol.. Nice right from Cuello. Hard left and right from Cuello. right from Cuello again. Hard left uppercut from Cuello. Double left from Nelon. Hard left uppercut from Cullo. Hard left tobody of Nelson.. Nelson on the inside pressing now. Hard left uppersut fron Cuello. Hard left uppercut from Nelson. Left hook from Nelson.
10 - 9 Cuello
67 - 66 Nelson


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

67-66 Cuello


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow! Cuello is going to stop him in the next two rounds!


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

There it is...

68-65


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

PabstBlueRibbon said:


> Why is Nelson just going in a shell on the ropes?


Because a lot of people don't know how to do both offense and defense at the same time. Look at most of Zab Judah's career. They don't know how to do the in between game.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Not enough doubling of the jab from both guys.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Solid fight. You knew Cuello was tough. Now we're seeing Nelson have to dig deep.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

This is the Willie Nelson that said he wanted to hand canelo his first loss? :/


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Nelson going for the nuts n guts style


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

76-76 even


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8
Hard jab right to the body of Cuello. Hard left to body of Nelson. Hard left to body and left upstairs from Cuello. Neslo jabbing land right and left to the body of Cuello. Nice overhand from Cuello. blocked left and right hands from Nelson. Overhand right from Cuello. Hard left to body of Nelson. They trade jabs.. Hard right to body of Cuello.. Hard left hook from Nelson. Hard right to body and left uppercut from Cuello. Nice left and right from Cuello.. Nelson flurries off the guard of Cuello. Hard right to body of Cuello. Hard left and right hooks to body of Nelson. Double left to body of Nelson. Missed right from Nelson. Hard right and left fom Cuello. Hard left from Nelson.
10 - 9 Cuello
76 - 76 even


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hes fighting cuellos fight


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

These boys are going at it.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cuello is too tough, Nelson is not used to see this...

I think Nelson won this round for a slim margin though...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Perhaps Leow is not a good fit for Nelson's temperament. I wonder if Hill could improve his game. He likes to work in the pocket.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

78-74


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

86-85 Nelson


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Nelson jabbing and keeping range and moving. Nice overhand right from cuello.

The ref stops the fight to move vaseline.

Cuello comes in and gets tied up. Double jab from Nelson. MIssed right from Cullo. Double left from Nelson. Cullo jabbing and trying to come in. Nelson flurries again a guard and Cuelos lands a left on Nelson going out.. Nice double left from Cuellos. Double jab from Cuello and he bangs the body of Nelson. Hard left to body of Cuello. Cuello pressing . MNelson jabbing and keeping excellent range now. Double jab and cirlcinng from Nelson. Nelson catches a right and tries to counter off of it but misses. Nelson back on the bike ke moving and circling.. Nelson keepping range throws a left hook and ties up Cuello n the inside. Double jab and right from Nelson and they tie up.
10 - 9 Nelson
86 - 85 Nelson


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

88-83 Nelson. Cuello needs a KO but looks tired.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cuello vs Sebastian Lujan would be a good fight


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Food's here. I'll be back. Have fun guys.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

hate to use the word, but "exposed"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10
They meet in the miiddle and touch glvoes. Overhand right from cuello. Hard left from Cuello. Nelsoson frighting on the inside eats a double left and a right. Nice left from Cuello again.. Nelson and Cuelson trade jabs. Hard left to the body of Nelson. Hard left hook hurts Nelson and Nelson is almost out on his feet. Hard left from Cuello has Nelson hurt badly and Nelson is running around the ring and ties up Cuello again. They trade jas and Nelson is on his bike, Nice left and right from Cuello and Nelson ties up again. Lead right and a tie up from Nelson. Hard left and right hooks to the body of Nelson and Nelson lands a hard left and ties up. Another left and Nelson ties up.. Nelson back on the bike and running and ties up Cuello again. Missld left from Cuello. Hard right from cuello.. Nelson eies up Cuello.. Flurry from Nelson and he jabs off of Cuello and that is fight.
10 - 9 Cuello
95 - 95 Draw on my card


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cuello won this fight !


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

95-94 Cuello I scored the 10th round 10-8 for Cuello. Pure survival for Nelson.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

errsta said:


> hate to use the word, but "exposed"


No shame in losing to Cuello....


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Willson had a concussion or something...the dude looked off. Looked like someone on drugs. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

I think that was a 10-8 round at the end


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

errsta said:


> hate to use the word, but "exposed"


Dude is one of the biggest LMW around and cant even use a fuckin jab?
What a waste....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I have Nelson winning....


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Brauer said:


> I think that was a 10-8 round at the end


Yes.
Nelson did nothing besides holding on for dear life.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

97-93 Nelson... I wasn't sure about the 3rd round, which I gave to Nelson, so almost 96-94.

Haha, those 2 scores were what the 3 judges had...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brownies said:


> 88-83 Nelson. Cuello needs a KO but looks tired.


You are a great poster, but I seriously disagree with this. 
Anyway, Cuello doing a good job as usual.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Nelson had to tackle Cuello to survive


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I remember Nelson on ESPN, I have never been impressed with him and I don't think he is a good fighter, gatekeeper level at best. 
I think he can be a good fighter but he needs to be taught to actually box and setup his punches instead of trying to take the fight to people he needs to be setting up his shots to catch people coming in.
Also needs to be taught how to position himself on the inside and tie up


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I think Nelson won this match. Both fighters had a good fight for the audience. Very enjoyable.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

97-93 x2, 96-94, Willie Nelson UD


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Nah man. Cuello won this...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nelson got a gift, those cards were far too wide.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Horrible scoring...the kind of scoring that can be called predetermined.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> Horrible scoring...the kind of scoring that can be called predetermined.


No. Right guy won slightly wide cards. Cuello bagged max 3-4 rounds.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

Winner haters going to hate


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I remember Nelson on ESPN, I have never been impressed with him and I don't think he is a good fighter, gatekeeper level at best.
> I think he can be a good fighter but he needs to be taught to actually box and setup his punches instead of trying to take the fight to people he needs to be setting up his shots to catch people coming in.
> Also needs to be taught how to position himself on the inside and tie up


Cuello is a gatekeeper yes. And Nelson won that fight. But he really got exposed there.


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Nelson wins by Decision... his lack of control of the distance was clearly problematic in this one. I knew Cuello was a good grinder/body puncher but thought he lacked the stamina to make the fight decisively in his favor.

Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100528&p=1336910#p1336910

ENJOY!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Nelson is an Average fighter w/ Height & reach.
Gets smoked like a joint at the elite level.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Cuello owns Nelson for life


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Nelson was head hunting too much, should have been thowing some jabs and rights to the body while staying on the outside.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

How can this dude be THAT big and cant throw a proper jab?
Horrible.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> *Cuello is a gatekeeper yes.* And Nelson won that fight. But he really got exposed there.


Based on what you say that ? His victory over Chavez Jr (that was robbery) , who was much bigger than him ???


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Brandon can pop he will hurt Oosthuizen, I remember when a bum almost took Oosthuizen out on ShoBox


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Cuello won 4 rds max. Really needed the knockdowns to pull the W. Nelson looks weak at 154, did ok considering he stepped up in class.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> No. Right guy won slightly wide cards. Cuello bagged max 3-4 rounds.


Horseshit, this fight wasn't 97-93.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Based on what you say that ? His victory over Chavez Jr (that was robbery) , who was much bigger than him ???


Well Chavez Jr sucks too.
What do you want to say? Cuello is a contender at LMW? No he is not.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Let's see what all this hype about Thomas O is about


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Funny that he honored the fight to Mandela. I was about to start joking about him hating him since he was a white guy from South Africa.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

dedicating the fight to a true fight fan, classy


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well Chavez Jr sucks too.
> What do you want to say? Cuello is a contender at LMW? No he is not.


Cuello is better than many contenders at LMW, he is just a guy without a good matchmaker behind him.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> Horseshit, this fight wasn't 97-93.


10 rds to 3 isnt unrealistic. Cuelo won rd 2, won rd 5 imo, 7 coulda gone either way and 10 cuello won big. Nothing warranted 10-8 for Cuello


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can anyone tell me anything about either of these guys? I have never seen either of them fight....


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> 10 rds to 3 isnt unrealistic. Cuelo won rd 2, won rd 5 imo, 7 coulda gone either way and 10 cuello won big. Nothing warranted 10- for Cuello


Eh? It was a ten round fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Gonzales pressing, missed right from Thomas. Brandon jabs and lands a right to the body of Thomas.. Missed right from Thomas, nice right to body of Thomas. Thomas jabbing and keeping range, niceright hook from Thomas on Brandon coming in. Missed jab and left from thomas. Brandon still pressuring and Thomas misses a right hook and left. thw hard rgiths to the body of Thomas on the ropes.. Hard rigth to body of Thomas again. Jab to stomache of Thomas Hard r right fom TBrandon. Hard left from Brandon.. Thomas is jabbing and staying in the middle of the ring. Hard right and left to body of Thomas. Brandon circling and jabbing his way in. hard right and left to body of Tomas. Mised left from Thoms. Hard right and left to body of Thomas again.

10 -9 Gonzales


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Cuello is better than many contenders at LMW, he is just a guy without a good matchmaker behind him.


Well he just got beat against Nelson. Who hardly is world level at LMW.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> Eh? It was a ten round fight.


7 rds to 3 sorry


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Well what a load of shit that Nelson guy is


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

They meet in the middle Thomas comes out misses a left and right.. Brandon slips all of Thomas's work. Hard right to body of Thomas. Hard left and right to body of Thomas. Missed left from Thomas again. Brandon jabbing Thomas down and walking . Missed left from Thomas and right and left and right s from Brandon on the inside and the ref breaks. Jab right from Brandon. Hard rights and a lefft from Brandson on the inside. Nice right and left from Brandon on Thomas on the ropes and they beeak. Jab right from Brandon again. Missed double right from Brandon. Hard right to the body right to the head and another right to the head and they tie up. Hard double right from Brandon. grazing left from Thomas. hard right from Brandon again. Nice left from tThomas. Big left hook from Brandon. Thoams jabs to the body. Nice left to body of Brandon Nice left from Thomas.
10 - 9 Gonzales
20 - 18 Gonzales


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The white South African guy would get sent home in a body bag if he fought Andre Ward.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas has abandoned the jab


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Real good stuff by Gonzales.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Vic said:


> You are a great poster, but I seriously disagree with this.
> Anyway, Cuello doing a good job as usual.


Oh, I can clearly understand how you saw it. Hard fight to score, as both guys hit a lot of gloves. However, I felt like Cuello wasn't able to totally absorb the punches with his glove a lot of times, so Nelson was constantly pilling up small points here and there. I like to give each minute of a round to a boxer, to avoid being blinded by sporadic agression. There were many rounds where Cuello won the first minute easily and then disappeared... Cuello landed the cleaner punches no doubt, but I would not say that he landed enough of those. He was really close of pulling it off, though... Nelson is a counterpuncher's dream.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonzales looks really impressive, so far. I love his speed & ability to land body shots from way outside.

I sure hope he wins, 'cause I'll NEVER be able to spell Ooostazen's name right. :lol:


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh no, not a damn southpaw in a philly shell...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Post Box said:


> Well what a load of shit that Nelson guy is


very frustrating, considering the physical advantages he should automatically hold....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Jab and rright from Brandon. Missed counter left from Thomas. Brandon circlign and feinting. Thomas getting the range with his jab. Missed hooks from Thomas Nice jab left from Thomas.. Thomas keeping range well now. Brandon pressing now Nice right just missed from Brandon missed left from Thomas Nice right to body of Thomas. Brandon starting to jab and Thomas keeping range. Thoams switching stanc and trying to jab. Brandon gets inside punches some nice rights and lefts to the body. Hard right left right to the body and head from Brandon. Thomas jabbing now and keeping range. Jab right from Brandon. Hard jab right left jab right and another right to head of Thomas. jab down right up from Brandon. Hard 5 punch flurry from Brandon.

10 - 9 Gonzales
30 - 27 Gonzales


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is the best Brandon has ever looked.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

This white guy is just a big stiff donkey. Getting bullied by some midget. Awful.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonzales 3-0 

Throw the jab Thomas


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Oh no, not a damn southpaw in a philly shell...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Another big guy who cant use his height....


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

String Bean is going to get knocked out if he keeps throwing jabs from his solar plexus


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it just me or can Gonzales hit him with the left every time he throws?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gonzales looking real good here


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

gonzales looking good here

thought he would lose


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Lucky for this piece of dog shit his title isn't on the line.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Missed jab left from Thomas and Brandon comes back with 4 puch flurryto body. Nice right and left from Brandon coming in . Hard left from Thomas. Thomas trying to press behidn the jab now. Hard double left from Thomas, nice right to body of Thomas. Thomas trying to press now. hard right and left to body of Thomas. Stiff jab from Brandon. Lead right from Brandon. Nice left from Thomas. Stiff double jab from Brandon. brandon gets inside and Thomas ties him up. Nice left inside from Thomas, harder rights and lefts from Brandon on the inside. Hard left to body of Brandon. Brandon pressing on the inside lands two rights. Hard right to body of Thomas Three rights and left and another right sends Thomas's he flying and the ties up. Hard left and rights as Brandon sends Tom back to the ropes hard left and right at the bell from Brandon
10 - 9 Gonzales
40 - 36 Gonzales


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonzales dominated the fourth, just bullying Thomas.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Oosthuizin is looking pretty poor. :conf


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

How the hell does this guy not have a jab!?!? He has a huge fucking frame for SMW. This guy wont go far. He would get beat by the top 5 SMWs. Hell Brandon has won every single round so far and this is his first 10 rounder...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Gonzales is taking this guy to the cleaners


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow, how long would Thomas last against Ward? 2 rounds?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> Lucky for this piece of dog shit his title isn't on the line.


Why he is real piece of shit?


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

nvs said:


>


yeah, Columbo was an orthodox fighter so I had no problem with him rocking that Philly shell here and there...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Virgil Hunter is looking really good here.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Weren't they talking about Thomas O fighting Golovkin?

That would've been murder


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Is that Thomas' first round of the night he may have won?


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Heads are starting to clash.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

Nice left from Thomas after eating a jab to the stomach. Thomas keeping range with the jab and right hooks but they aren't landing. Brandon catching Thomas's jab, nice right to body of Thomas big left from Brandon but nice straight left from Thomas. Thomas trying to jab and stay in the middle of the ring.. Brandon jabbing in and stalking Hard counter left and huge counter right from brandon. Right and left grazing from Brandon . Brandon jabbing and a nice jab right from Brandon. Hard lrft rigth and left from Brandon and he is billy goating Thomas around now. Thoams just misses a left.. Thoamas jabbing and follwing now. nice counter left from Brandon, nice right hook from Thomas and they tie up. Nice left and right hand from brandon. Stiff jab right from Brandon. Hard jab from Brandon that thomas walks into and a missed right from Brandon. Hard left to body from Thomas but not enough.

10 - 9 Gonzales
50 - 45 Gonzales


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Why he is real piece of shit?


You're not watching the fight? And why would I be mad? Are you slow?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thomas O is like poor man's broke down Dzinzurik


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Gonzalez is nice


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Gonzalez needs to step back on the gas.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

Thomas sitting back and waiting now, Brandon pressing, Thomas ripping off jabs and lands right hook. Nice right from Brandon. Big lett hook from Brandon. Jab missed right from Brandon. Jab from Thomas Brandon outjabbign thomas now. Thoams misses a left. B Hard jab left from Thomas. Brandon trying to come back. Hard left to the body nice left from Thomas again on the inside. right hook and double left, two lefts to the body of Brandon and they tie up. missed lead left from Thomas. Brandon jabbing the body and head. Double jab from Brandon. Hard jab laeft from Thomas Brandon misses a left and right. SStiff jab from Brandon. Thomas wlaking Brandon down behind jab and lefts now. Hard left uppercut again . Thomas keeping range with the jab now. left hook from Brandon right hook from Thomas.

10 - 9 Oothusiezen
59 - 55 Gonzales


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Brandon out and Thomas thowing the jab and left just missing his left.. Brandon jabing and eats a left coming in. Stiff jab keeping Brandon on the outside now. Hard right and left to body of Thomas. Nice leaft from Thoms. Hard right hook from Thomas. Hard right to body of Choms. Hard jab left, another left from Thomas. Missed left from Thomas. Thoms lands a jab right hook off jab. Hard let another left. Double right from Brandon sends Thomas going back and another right too the body.. Hard left to the head from Brandon jab right from Brandon. Stif jab from BRandon Three lefts from Thomas, nice right from Brandn. Missed left and rigth fom Brandon. Jab hook from Brandon. They trade jabs. Hard right to body of Brandon Hard lead right on the inside and another right while in the clench.

10 - 9 Gonzales
69 - 64 Gonzales


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Virgil Hunter soundsl ike a mississippi pimp


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

virgil hunter, wtf


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

The Bengals are the yearly first round and out team


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Virgil Hunter sounded like a creeper :lol:


----------



## matchmaker215 (May 13, 2013)

don't let it get way........


----------



## darryl1914 (Jun 22, 2013)

Gonzales wearing down. Last few rounds he's backing up in sratight lines. Look for Str8 left from Euro to change to fight.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Lmfao he's ready to be whopped.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

:rofl thought I was the only one that would've noticed that


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gonzales still needs to be careful. I thought Thomas hurt him with that left uppercut


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Coach Hunter got all creepy on us out there :blood


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

They meet in the middle They trade jabs short left from Thomas., Brandon stalking and slipping the left. Missed left from brandon. Hard left from Brandon. Brandon jabbing to the body stiff right from Brandon, nice left from Thomas, another right from Brandon. Thomas ties up and they break. Brandon back to pressing Nic jab left from Thomas. Thomas jabbign and moving back Nice counter left from Thomas. Brandon folllowing Thomas.. Brandondon working rights to the body hard left and hard left fright from Thomas off the ropes. Stiff jab from Brandon. Thomas moving now Brandon stalking trying to jab and cut the ring off. Nice left hook from Brandon. Hard right left and right from Brandon, a return left from Thomas and that is round.

10 - 9 Oothuzien
78 - 74 Gonzales


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Gonzales gonna throw this fight if he cant keep up the pace he set in first rounds.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Watching this dude not protect his face or throw proper tall punches for more than 1 exchange gives me a headache.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Thomas jabbing and landing a nice left. Brandon stalking landing a stiff jab. Hard right to the body and left upstairs from Brandon Flurry from Brandon that is overed . Double jab to body of Thomas. They trad jabs Nice flurry from Thomas, hard right and left from Brandon hanging over the ropes. Hard left to the body of Thomas. Circling rights from Brandon on the inside . Hard jab from Brandon Nice left on Brandon coming in but B Brandon lnas a hard left on Thomas hanging on the ropes. Nice right from Brandon on the inside. Double jab right from Brandon and Thomas is backon on the outside moving. Nice left from Thomas. Hard left to the body and Thomas ties up. Nice jab left and thomas lands a left on the inside. Brandon works inside and lands a right, bug counter right from Brandon on thomas rushing inside to throw and that is round.

10 - 9 Gonzales
88 - 83 Gonzales


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Virgil :rofl

"Take a swallow"


----------



## matchmaker215 (May 13, 2013)

Hunter is a certified weirdo.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol, that's fucking mental, like a yoga class with a crooner.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

A test for Vigril Hunter's dna solves at least 9 unsolved rape cases


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Virgil the boxing Guro. They are having a meditation session in the corner. Breeeeaaaatheeeeeeeeeeeee take a swaaaaaaallllooooowwww


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao at Virgil Hunter's whispering.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: listen to Hunter.. the guy is on ecstasy or something


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Thissss issss theeeee lasssstt rounnndd


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

expecting a draw or an SD, Gonzales will win close but clear if he stays up on my card.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Nelson is an Average fighter w/ Height & reach.
> Gets smoked like a joint at the elite level.


But he'll always be on our mind...


----------



## darryl1914 (Jun 22, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Watching this dude not protect his face or throw proper tall punches for more than 1 exchange gives me a headache.


And how this taller fighter continues to allow the smaller fighter to keep closing distance and ties him up (clinch)...SMH!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Grandon pressing and lands a big right on the chin of Thomas coming in. Left and right hook flurry form Thomas while Brandon is landing hard left and rights to the body of Thomas. Nice left to body of  Brandon, hard jab riglht eft from Thomas and Brandon is hurt. Hard right hook from Thomas, Thomas jabbing now. Left hook from Brandon and they tie up. They are trading jabs and tie up again. Left hook from Brandon Nice 4 punch flurry from Thomas and they tie up. nNice left from Thomas another left from thomas. Brandon pressing and missing rights and lefts. Big counter left from Thomas again. Hard counter left from Thomas with his back on the ropes. Brandon staling. hard left and right from Brandon and they tie up. Hard right and left fom thomas. They trade flurrying on each others body in the corner, both fighters going back and forth with 4 punch flurries.

10 - 9 Oosthuzien
97 - 93 Gonzales


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sky has the south african winning...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

darryl1914 said:


> And how this taller fighter continues to allow the smaller fighter to keep closing distance and ties him up (clinch)...SMH!!!


Partly because he throws all of his punches from his chest, meaning his gloves return to his chest, not his face. How the fuck trainers don't rape them for this stuff I do not know.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thomas O's 0 must go


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

We'll probably see a robbery here. :-(


----------



## matchmaker215 (May 13, 2013)

Get ready for the robbery.....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I told you all back on ESB something was up with Virgil, dude on some other level shit, don't trust no high yellow dude with freckles.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Oosthuizen might get a robbery here with those early rounds in the beginning of the fight. Gonzales looked better continously for a large portion of the fight but he really slowed down a lot to end the fight if any of those quite 1st 3 rounds go to Oosthuizen, might get a favorable outcome for him


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

hunter is a shit trainer


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Gonzales nicked it by a point on my card. Draw at best for the South African. One thing is for certain, Oosthuizen shouldn't be ranked top ten in any organization.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Virgil :rofl
> 
> "Take a swallow"


He said swabble. Like take a swig...


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Not a robbery if south-african wins. Just a winner of shitty match which started good but ended up shit.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

wow just wow


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol a draw


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Bull


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

WTF with those Compu-box numbers? 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

98 - 92 Gonzales
96 - 94 Oosthuzen
95 - 95 Draw

Wow a draw, outright theft


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I told you all back on ESB something was up with Virgil, dude on some other level shit, don't trust no high yellow dude with freckles.


Lol


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

:bart


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Horrible judges clear win for Gonzalez


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Worst robbery of the year.

Of the past 5 years.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

draw is fair nobody was a winner there


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Draw? Suck my ass! Gonzalez won that fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Gonzalez is a good fighter....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Virgil Hunter needs to do something about this, publicly. There's a limit.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Worst robbery of the year.
> 
> Of the past 5 years.


Not even close. Either dude won max by one point and i see draw as fair outcome also.



Cableaddict said:


> Virgil Hunter needs to do something about this, publicly. There's a limit.


He need to stop talkin shit to his fighters saying they are winning it when they are up by one point max and losing momentum round by round.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

These judges play with peoples lives. A win for Gonzales and hes getting some bigger paychecks in the future. Shit. Clear win for Gonzales by at least 1-2 rounds. Easy fight to score.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Did Johnny "The Entertainer" Nelson admit to himself that he's "The King of Stinkers"?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Now that was some bullshit. Telling me after Gonzales swept the first 4 rds he didnt win 2 more? Thats garbage. Boring fight anyway, boring crowd as well. Fuck it....


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

That sucked, you can just tell when the cards take that long something is getting messed around with.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> draw is fair nobody was a winner there


Gonzalez is the winner. He had the clearer punches the whole fight.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Apart from Ward super middleweight really is an utterly shit division. That was awful, it really doesn't look godd for this wasteland of a division where relics that got dominated by Calzaghe a decade ago are the main players.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Worst robbery of the year.
> 
> Of the past 5 years.


Ok lets not get carried away....rememeber Lara vs Williams...to name one. Easy now lol


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Gonzeles only had to win a round in the second half and I thought he did (can't remember which).


----------



## darryl1914 (Jun 22, 2013)

Didn't know he was from SA.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Now the massacre starts


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG getting stopped tonight. Callin it. Dude is untested, dont know why everyone gets on the hype train for big punchers every time.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

unbelievable


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I really don't think this fight is close. I think Macklin is tailor made for him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

oh shit its time!

now lets see if hes the real deal


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG 8th round stoppage


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

GGG's robe is amazing


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Small middleweight/true junior middleweight Golovkin weighs 170.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

So who did Oosthuizen beat to get that IBO belt and be top 10 on all of those org rankings?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I aint never seen a kazikstinian that could fight! - Angel Garcia


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


>


Deeplowmattic eemyoonitty.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anybody with Buddy McGirt as their trainer is already at at least a 75% disadvantage before the fight even starts.

McGirt was on like a 12 fight losing streak a few years ago. I'm surprised fighters still believe in that dude.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

C'mon Macklin! don't expect him to win though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

poorface said:


> Small middleweight/true junior middleweight Golovkin weighs 170.


Canelo weighs more.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

HERE WE GO!! :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> So who did Oosthuizen beat to get that IBO belt and be top 10 on all of those org rankings?


Vacant title, Marcus Johnson had him on his way out when they fought on Showtime.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Golovkin's eye is swelling


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> dont know why everyone gets on the hype train for big punchers every time.


Really? You don't know why?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

no Kazakhstan anthem embeds? Golovkin keeps far too much tension on his legs while he's stalking


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Macklin out trying to jab and push GGG back. Double jab from Macklin. More jabs from Mack and know GGG is pressing and Mackling gets inside and ties up. They trade jabs. and Macklin is moving eats a left hook but rolls it. Macklin circling and GGG is cutting off the ring and bringing pressure. GGG is lining up Macklin and lands a left hook. Nice jjab and right to body of GGG and Macklin ties him up. Nice jab fight form macklin to the body. Jab right from Mack and GGG eats it and comes inside. GGG stalking and lands big right hand hard left and right and Macklin ties up. Hard left hook and right to body of Macklin. Mack slips some puches eats a stiff jab and a rigth from GGG hits Macklin. Macklin on the retreat and in suvrival move. left hook hurts Macklin and Mack's leggs are gone and he is afraid.

10 - 9 GGG


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

the expression on Mackin's face, not good

1-0 Double G


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 GGG


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 GGG


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Oosthuizen vs Gonzales SDraw Hls here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100528&p=1336915#p1336915

ENJOY!


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

10-9 Golovkin. One round left ?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

good boy


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Macklin is in trouble.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Macklin is getting touched WAY too often. Horrible sign.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Damn GGG is all about his business.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so glad I bet huge on the under! :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

GGG out stalking, Mack misses a left and right. GGG stalking . GGG unloads and misses. Hard right and left and another right from GGG and Mack is hlding on. GGG stalking again. Nice counter right from GGG. hard straight fright from GGG and Macklin comes in and ties up. GGG catches Macklin's right and they tie up. Left hook from GGG. GGG jabs and lands a right. Macklin moving . Stiff jab from GGG. overhand right from GGG. Left hook from GGG and Mack ties up.. Macklin jabbing and tying up,. GGG jabs and contines o stalk. right hand left from GGG. hard left to body of Mack. Mack trying to land right and GGg slipping. Hard left and rights from GGG. Hard right to body of Macklin. Mack tries to sneak in a right to the body on the inside but miss. left hook from GGG coming in. they trade jabs.

10 - 9 GGG
20 - 18 GGG


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

20-18 GGG


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

Won't be long.


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

20-18 GGG.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Golovkin is tapping that ass


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Macklin looks like he's ready to quit.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Macklin should just go for broke, easier said than done but still.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Not looking good for Macklin. :-(


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Macklin's getting tuned up already. He can't seem to land anything of note.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

He's getting timed easily already.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

The best thing about GGG is his balance. Always poised to throw with power. Power has been displayed by many fighters. The balance is not always there though to throw it at any moment. GGG has that...


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Heavy hands are heavy.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Brauer said:


> Golovkin is tapping that ass


ew:barf


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yea I figured that


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BOOM BOOM POW !


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3. Nice right from GGG and a right to body of GGG. Mackling cicling to his right.. Nice right to goudy of GGG nice left from mack. Hard right and left to boy om Mackling. Macklin goes right back at him and GGG goes at him. 3 rights from Macklin. Macklin gets inside and ties up. Hard left hook to the body sends Macklin rolling on the floor.

It is over.

GGG KO3 Macklin


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Good lord


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow

might of broke a rib


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

wow, a blow out

if only Martinez wasn't finished


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Macklin you fucker.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

That's how you knock somebody out.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

WOW what a fucking punch.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

DAMN!! HUGE BODY SHOT KO3!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy shit lmao id never seen GGG fight. Fucking impressive.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

BOOYA!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

its ova ha


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

WOW


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Like I said, Macklin was tailor made for him


----------



## Mr. Satan (Jun 5, 2013)

Goddamn. GGG was even more dominant than I thought he would be.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh man... Watch out for a tsunami of HYYYYYYPPPPPPEEEEE !!!! GGGGGGGG


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

How fucking embarresing lmao


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Where are those idiots who were saying Macklin was going to do something. LOL


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

That shot made a hell of noise !


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

GGG is like a MW Foreman - his flaws are almost moot because he just hits too damn hard.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

let the hate start


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

HOLLYYYYY SHIIIIT THAT WAS AN AMAZING KO


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin is the real deal. Nobody there at Middleweight who can beat him.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Good Boy'd


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?9667-Gennady-quot-GGG-quot-Golovkin-vs-Matthew-quot-Mack-The-Knife-quot-Macklin&p=291195&viewfull=1#post291195

Deal with it! He's unbeatable.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This should quiet the haters.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

a f'n machine.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Brownies said:


> That shot made a hell of noise !


Best body punch I saw in years.


----------



## Beenie (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG gonna make Dibella his "good boy."


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Macklin is a fringe top 10 guy, but GGG is the truth. No one is beating him at 160.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Top p4p puncher ? Matthysse who ?


GGG :ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Macklin didn't want to fight after the first right landed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Oh, shut the fuck up you stupid nuthugger. It's fans ike you who make it hard to root for the guy.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

I expected more from Macklin, GGG looked fucking brilliant though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck, what a performance by Golovkin. Tought Macklin would at least give him a decent test. Pissed off with how it went for Matthew, but glad to see golovkin shut the haters up.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Brilliant body shot to end it all, showed amazing timing and patience. He is undoubtedly the real deal.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Special talent right there!


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, Macklin looks like he's been run over.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

heavy_hands strikes again


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Ggg will be the goat


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Macklin looks like Michael Fassbender


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Easy work tonight.


----------



## BoxingGifs (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice liver shot KO by GOlovkin... you could see from round 1 it wouldn't be long as Macklin couldn't deal with GGG's pop...

Hls of the ko here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100528&p=1336925#p1336925

ENJOY!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Macklin went into full fucking retreat after the first shot. Come the fuck on man, do something else. 


Make GGG vs Peter Quilin already since Sergio has gone back to living in fantasy island where he's actually a welterweight or some shit.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

This guy is worth the price of admission every single time I see him fight. If his fights were PPV, I'd buy them without hesitation. Brutal stuff. This is 'fighting'.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

So now will we see Golovkin against some of the Champions? I doubt it. Have to offer much more than 300K.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Macklin went into full fucking retreat after the first shot.


- And everyone knows, you NEVER go full retreat!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Devastating punching power! He is the best middleweight in the world. I love Sergio, but with Sergo's seemingly slowed reflexes, he would be knocked out by 
GGG.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This fight means nothing, this is the same Macklin that got his ass put down and quit against Sergio. Proska and Rosado had better gameplans and execution than Macklin and we saw what Mora did to Proksa last night.

Lets see GGG figth some high level talent next, why is he still running from Pirog?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Macklin went into full retreat? Damn the retards on here. He was swinging back and game he just didnt have enough


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Nobody will fight this guy.
Macklin actually has guts to fight GGG in front of 3k people for 300k money.
Do you guys think Geale,Quillin ect want to face GGG? Nope.
And Martinez is out for a long time.


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Somebody bump those threads where the idiots were doubting GGG and saying that Broner is more proven.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This fight means nothing, this is the same Macklin that got his ass put down and quit against Sergio. Proska and Rosado had better gameplans and execution than Macklin and we saw what Mora did to Proksa last night.
> 
> Lets see GGG figth some high level talent next, why is he still running from Pirog?


Pirog has a long term injury retard.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Man, that was absolutely amazing. This guy is something else. Canelo, Martinez, Chavez all get knocked out. I would love to see him fight Ward eventually.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Macklin went into full retreat? Damn the retards on here. He was swinging back and game he just didnt have enough


He was swinging wild because he wanted to get knocked out, it is what some people who have heart do, they try to go out on their shield.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This fight means nothing, this is the same Macklin that got his ass put down and quit against Sergio. Proska and Rosado had better gameplans and execution than Macklin and we saw what Mora did to Proksa last night.
> 
> Lets see GGG figth some high level talent next, why is he still running from Pirog?


You are truly one sad fucker if you are serious.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd like to see Golovkin vs. the Ginger


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

The Good boy list has one more name to it :deal


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> This fight means nothing, this is the same Macklin that got his ass put down and quit against Sergio. Proska and Rosado had better gameplans and execution than Macklin and we saw what Mora did to Proksa last night.
> 
> Lets see GGG figth some high level talent next, why is he still running from Pirog?


Jesus Bama I love hating on Golovkin hype as much as the next person, but Pirog is and has been hurt for ages.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

3 rounds and Macklin looks fucked up.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Quillen wont fight him. Hope we see sergio vs Golovkin next


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Macklin: "Golovkin is better than Sergio Martinez" True!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

When Pirog gets healthy he'll bring order back to the 160 division


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He was swinging wild because he wanted to get knocked out, it is what some people who have heart do, they try to go out on their shield.


I'm not sure he fucking wanted to be knocked out, Bama.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Canelo wouldn't dare fight Golovkin in a pro match. GGG is the top middleweight, no doubt about it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> When Pirog gets healthy he'll bring order back to the 160 division


Maybe he even retires. It doesnt look like he can fix his back injury.


----------



## cupocity303 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sergio Martinez will take care of this guy. Give him the kind of angles that he won't be able to unload nor have a sustainable attack for 12 rounds.

A lucky punch is always possible but that's it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> I'm not sure he fucking wanted to be knocked out, Bama.


He did I'm telling you, a lot of fighters who don't want to be known as quitters, when they are outmatched they come out and start swinging for the fences and getting reckless, it is their way of quitting with honor by going out on their shield.


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> When Pirog gets healthy he'll bring order back to the 160 division


His upper body movement will never be the same. He'll get sparked.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Macklin had it coming. He was rocked many times but managed to recover well!
One punch knockout power from Golovkin, who tbh at the moment seems like P4P one of the best if not the best puncher ever.
Macklin did ok leading before the KO, but Golovkin eventually had his attacks covered, and trying to brawl with a monstrous puncher like Golovkin is just not going to work.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

cupocity303 said:


> Sergio Martinez will take care of this guy. Give him the kind of angles that he won't be able to unload nor have a sustainable attack for 12 rounds.
> 
> A lucky punch is always possible but that's it.


YDKSAB


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Two right hands from soft hitting Chavez Jr, broke the legiments in Sergio's hands and knee, GGG's right might stop his heart.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

lets celebrate! arse for everyone


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

cupocity303 said:


> Sergio Martinez will take care of this guy. Give him the kind of angles that he won't be able to unload nor have a sustainable attack for 12 rounds.
> 
> A lucky punch is always possible but that's it.


Martinez couldn't even try to give angles his last fight. He'd be softened up by the jab, then put to sleep with a left hook.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Macklin given Golovkin alot of deserved respect post fight, looks pretty bashed up for only 3 rounds of boxing


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He did I'm telling you, a lot of fighters who don't want to be known as quitters, when they are outmatched they come out and start swinging for the fences and getting reckless, it is their way of quitting with honor by going out on their shield.


Or maybe he was trying to get GGG to back off, and respect his power? Honestly you're a fucking idiot, you're the same tool who gave every round to Broner against Paulie and now you're still claiming GGG is hype. You're not just biased, but also stupid as hell.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Thawk888 said:


> His upper body movement will never be the same. He'll get sparked.


I only want him to come back if he is fully healed, if he is fully healed he'll have his movment and he'll eat GGG alive like he was going to do.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Macklin was true gentleman in the interviews. Good for the sport!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

In slightly more important news, has anyone heard from Joan Guzman recently? Did Aquinity kill him and dump his body into the everglades?


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> lets celebrate! arse for everyone


thanks


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Or maybe he was trying to get GGG to back off, and respect his power? Honestly you're a fucking idiot, you're the same tool who gave every round to Broner against Paulie and now you're still claiming GGG is hype. You're not just biased, but also stupid as hell.


Who the fuck is Macklin to make beating him seem like it is a big deal?
same shit with Barker.
These people are nobodies, I have more respect for GGG in his fight with Rosado than this euro bumfest he is going on fighting the likes of Macklin and Proksa.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Chris Mannix from SI twitter: 

Lou DiBella on the possibility of Martinez/Golovkin: "He's not going to come off a 14 month layoff and fight this animal."


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> In slightly more important news, has anyone heard from Joan Guzman recently? Did Aquinity kill him and dump his body into the everglades?


I heard he is missing.
He really fucked over Acquinity and you know they don't play, after that last fight in which he hurt his leg, he popped up with casts around both his hands and a cast on the other knee.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Two right hands from soft hitting Chavez Jr, broke the legiments in Sergio's hands and knee, GGG's right might stop his heart.


Yup :yep


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

cupocity303 said:


> Sergio Martinez will take care of this guy. Give him the kind of angles that he won't be able to unload nor have a sustainable attack for 12 rounds.
> 
> A lucky punch is always possible but that's it.


Martinez clearly doesn't have the mobility or pop to keep Golovkin off of him, at this point. GGG would tear him apart if they were to fight now. Basically very little to keep him from stalking Sergio and landing combinations; not to mention he'd time him with right hooks and straights following the jab.

No middleweight today beats Golovkin. He's frighteningly good. Timing, accuracy, speed, destructive power, very solid chin from the looks of it, patience, and a very intelligent offensive approach.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember the days when boxing fans could witness an impressive win such as we did tonight with GGG and have an intellectually honest discussion about it. Nowadays there are always a few twats thrown into the mix who simply can not appreciate and recognize a truly high level performance staring them directly in the face.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> thanks


:cheers


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Two right hands from soft hitting Chavez Jr, broke the legiments in Sergio's hands and knee, GGG's right might stop his heart.


I'd actually like to see GGG fight JCC Jr. too


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkin Needs BIG paydasy for good fights. He wont get them.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

KOTF said:


> I'd actually like to see GGG fight JCC Jr. too


If JCC Jr. trains properly and works hard, he'll win. If he does what he did for the Martinez fight(smoking weed, living room workouts, etc.), he'll get embarrassed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GGG keeps doing what he is doing and he'll be the king of HBO. Just needs to increase his activity and a fight with mora would be a great fight for him with the casuals and I would love to see him end his career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> If JCC Jr. trains properly and works hard, he'll win. If he does what he did for the Martinez fight(smoking weed, living room workouts, etc.), he'll get embarrassed.


You smoking the same shit Chavez was smoking if he think his light hitting no defense having ass could take GGG


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Macklin had it coming. He was rocked many times but managed to recover well!
> One punch knockout power from Golovkin, who tbh at the moment seems like P4P one of the best if not the best puncher ever.
> Macklin did ok leading before the KO, but Golovkin eventually had his attacks covered, and trying to brawl with a monstrous puncher like Golovkin is just not going to work.


Great puncher but nowhere near the best ever. Kassim Ouma took about 1000 shots from him, and still nearly beat GGG.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> If JCC Jr. trains properly and works hard, he'll win. *If he does what he did for the Martinez fight(smoking weed, living room workouts, etc.), he'll get embarrassed.*


He does that all the time though


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

lol, easy work, ggg should fight 8 times in year


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> If JCC Jr. trains properly and works hard, he'll win. If he does what he did for the Martinez fight(smoking weed, living room workouts, etc.), he'll get embarrassed.


Chavez got outboxed against Zbik for fuck sake!!!!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> If JCC Jr. trains properly and works hard, he'll win. If he does what he did for the Martinez fight(smoking weed, living room workouts, etc.), he'll get embarrassed.


You actually mean prime Chavez sr are you?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Chavez is garbage.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)




----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> Great puncher but nowhere near the best ever. Kassim Ouma took about 1000 shots from him, and still nearly beat GGG.


Unlike Broner GGG actually improved A LOT!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


>


And Steve Kim is lying through his teeth. No promoter would ever say that shit.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Unlike Broner GGG actually improved A LOT!


This.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


>


:deal

Dibella dont want Martinez to join The Good Boy list.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't believe steve kim for a second.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets face it: Martinez is injured right now and wont face GGG after a long term injury.
THAT FIGHT WONT HAPPEN!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Also, in honor of Martin Rodgers wonderful post: http://sports.yahoo.com/news/boxing...eeds-to-gamble-inside-the-ring-162733801.html

GGG needs to man up and fight Yoan Pablo Hernandez already. Is he even worried about his legacy?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't believe steve kim for a second.


it's on twitters of other guys like Chris Mannix but Kim is twisting the quote a little bit since he's a ggg fanboy


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Who the fuck is Macklin to make beating him seem like it is a big deal?
> same shit with Barker.
> These people are nobodies, I have more respect for GGG in his fight with Rosado than this euro bumfest he is going on fighting the likes of Macklin and Proksa.


Your bias towards US fighters (African-Americans) is disgusting, you're not even subtle about it in the slightest.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Pirog has a long term injury retard.


:lol::rofl


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Chavez got outboxed against Zbik for fuck sake!!!!


Actually Zbik went toe to toe with Chavez and beat him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Your bias towards US fighters (African-Americans) is disgusting, you're not even subtle about it in the slightest.


Pirog is one slick black american fighter isn't he.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Actually Zbik went toe to toe with Chavez and beat him.


Seriously: Zbik beat Chavez Jr to the punch (only lost because he is featherfisted) and people think he could beat GGG?
You have to love these god damn mexican nuthuggers. They are as worse as MichiganWarrior and friends.

Doc also said Canelo vs GGG is a 50/50 fight....


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Actually Zbik went toe to toe with Chavez and beat him.


Some of These Mexican fanboys are just truly stuipid. Zbik a small middleweight with no Punch could even back up Chavez at times. Chavez got the decision because he had the backing of his promoter and was the home town fighter. Yet still Chavez gets some Hype. This guy is nothing Special and they cant even see that. Golovkin is the real deal. His footwork is amazing. Reminds me of Eubank. He has this wonderful footwork where he dont wastes one single step. Truly great!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Pirog is one slick black american fighter isn't he.


A healthy Priog would make this Division very very very exciting. I dont think he can come back and be at his best again. Very sad he really looked fucking great.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Prime Pirog would rule teh 160 division.
I hate that chump Martinez from running away from him.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Healthy Pirog vs GGG would be one great fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Prime Pirog would rule teh 160 division.
> I hate that chump Martinez from running away from him.


Based on a win over another prospect? Pirog never got off the ground.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Wiirdo said:


> Great puncher but nowhere near the best ever. Kassim Ouma took about 1000 shots from him, and still nearly beat GGG.


Ouma has a solid chin and the fight still ended in a TKO10, and Golovkin has improved a lot, he's like a project. It kinda explains why all of his fights have been devestating KO's recently and his UD's have come in the early part of his career.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

BoxingGifs said:


> Nice liver shot KO by GOlovkin... you could see from round 1 it wouldn't be long as Macklin couldn't deal with GGG's pop...
> 
> Hls of the ko here:
> http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100528&p=1336925#p1336925
> ...


I like how he steps back after it hits and then taps him on the head and says "good boy" before celebrating :yep


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Healthy Pirog vs GGG would be one great fight.


I don't think Pirog will ever fight again. :-(


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG is the real deal.

Dude is a fucking monster....I used to say Martinez would beat him, but after their last performances, i can comfortably say that GG would fuck Martinez up...bad. And im a hge fan of Sexy Sergio..

Anyway, I CANNOT WAIT to see GGG again.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Seriously: Zbik beat Chavez Jr to the punch (only lost because he is featherfisted) and people think he could beat GGG?
> You have to love these god damn mexican nuthuggers. They are as worse as MichiganWarrior and friends.
> 
> Doc also said Canelo vs GGG is a 50/50 fight....


Don't lump us all together tho, and certainly please don't compare all of us to that ****** MichiganWigger...im a Mexican and a HUGE GGG fan and I do believe that GGG would completely wreck Jr...and Canelo too for that matter.


----------

